# I need a job.



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I need a job. I haven't worked in over a year. I've got a wife and kids and time is...well, it's long gone, and they're just about gone, too. I need a job _right now_. _They_ need me to have a job.

If any of you live/work or have connections to any employers in the Howard County, Maryland area, including the Baltimore Metro area and the area to the north of DC, please let me know by PM or some other means, or even right here.

I've been trying but have had a hard time, probably due to unstable work history over the last several years.

I will do anything. ANYTHING. Right now even minimum wage for picking up trash or cleaning toilets is better than nothing and nothing is about to be all I have if I can't provide for me family starting immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Since we don't know your skills it is difficult to pinpoint any single job. These days everyone needs to be able to apply old skills to new positions anyway. Some even hypothecate abilities. However as a general suggestion I would check out community colleges in the area. they always seem to have odd openings that are often hard to fill and an adaptable mind could show them that your skills could translate into just the abilities they desire. For example I just looked at harford College and they have this posted:
Assistant Theater Technician needed for state-of-the-art 908-seat proscenium fly house and 350-seat thrust house. Responsibilities include hands-on construction; painting; hanging, focusing, and running lights; setting up and running audio; building and painting props; and hanging fly system items for theatrical, musical, and dance performances. Provide technical support for lectures, ceremonies, and conferences. Perform duties as assigned by Technical Director for preparation of shows, performances, and strikes.


Now the odds are that you were not in such a position before. I doubt anyone plans to go into such a position but it has varied duties which are a mix of home fixup, lighting, sound (plugging stuff in), etc. All of these skills just need to be focused and refined into a single job. Even if this is not the one for you, the same flexibility applies to many jobs that are out of the mainstream. Think about repackaging yourself and think outside the box.
Best of luck in your search.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I have been looking for a wide variety of jobs, not just jobs of one type or within one industry.

Perhaps I should clarify what it is I'm looking for here. Through various job boards and other sources, I've found plenty of jobs that I figured I could do, and I've applied to all of them. Finding jobs to apply to isn't my problem. It's getting hired that's my problem. So what I'm looking for is someone who is in a position to actually hire me, or strongly recommend to someone else that I get hired.

Now, obviously, I don't expect that I'm going to post a request like that and someone's going to reply, "Hey, I work in the HR, I have the power to hire people—when can you start?" So to be more specific, what I'm hoping for is that someone here has a job available or knows of one, a job that they have some kind of influence over who gets hired, and that that person will tell me about it, discuss it with me, figure out if it's something I'm capable of, and if we both agree I'm capable, then that person will either hire me or make a strong recommendation to the person who does have that authority.

The bulk of my experience is in customer service of one kind or another. I believe I can do any kind of customer service that isn't sales. I'm just not good at sales, especially in the form of talking people into buying something they don't want. But retail sales, where people come to me with a vague notion of what they want with the expectation that I'll find it for them, I can do. I can even up-sell and suggestive-sell. But cold sales is not a strength for me. Computer-related technical support or maintenance is something I can do. I'm sure I can learn many types of manufacturing. I'm not particularly strong physically and might struggle with menial labor at first, but I'll probably catch up eventually. That Theater Tech job is something I could do with some specific training. I learn quickly.

What I really need is someone who has a job available and can talk to me to figure out if I can do it, and if so, get me hired.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm begging but it's only because I am. My family can't afford for me to be too proud to do whatever it takes to get a job. The job I most recently applied for, the last of several today, was with a garbage collection company. The money I bring home may stink but it will still buy groceries. If they would just hire me. If anyone would just hire me.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Justin

I read this and am hurt by your situation. I wont go into the detail, as to why this is happening. ( job losses, the economy her etc).
I retired in 2000 from the service. Since then have been burned out with what I see everyday in the ER. Your age group and cross the board is suffering immensely.
I have seen all age groups with situations as a job loss. I met a man age 62 loss a 40 year job, now home with older family. And the younger as well.
I dont want to go into detail, how disgusted I am about my country.
We are overwhelemd by foreigners coming here to reap the rewards on top of this.
I have seen just your age group with a family, come back into the military to raise their family.
It goes on and on.

I advise that you move back home if you can temporalily.
This is very, very common.
I feel for you.

I agree community collegs is a start.
Also, look at civil service your way in HR at Ft Meade, Annaplis, Belvoir etc.
The military also has contract jobs not listed for civil service as well.
There is nothing wrong with changing your career at this time, school is choice.

Long story short, you are not alone.
Again, if you can, and am sure you looked into moving back home is not a problem.
Good luck kid

Jimmy


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

PM sent.

A couple years back I was in the same situation. 10 months of job hunting. It's disheartening to say the least. I find myself in a similar situation now (only a month unemployed), and don't look forward to it. Something I did was sign up with all the Temp Agencies. A lot of times you can get anywhere from 2 day assignments to 10 month assignments just by applying and being "local" to the job in question. The pay is better than minimum wage ($15~/hr) depending on the position, but it's better than no pay. It also helps get rid of the time gaps in the resume.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I cannot offer any job leads, but if you are gettting interviews and being passed over for others, take an opportunity to use this time off to do a self-analysis. Many times, the decision between you and someone else comes down to personal preference. Do everything you can to improve your appearance. Also, think about your drawbacks and how you have answered those questions in interviews. Practice interviewing with your spouse, watch yourself in the mirror give responses, and pay attention to your posture. There are little signals that people give off with their body language; your frustration/desperation can certainly come through in these stressful situations.

Probably the best advice I can give is to stay off the internet and moderate your alcohol consumption. This stuff might sound trivial, but when things get tough, lots of men (myself included) tend to withdraw from personal relationships and try to escape their problems. Keep active, set a daily routine, and stick with it. Set daily tasks of things that you can accomplish. Mix these activities up between physical, intellectual, and social. This will keep you sharp.

Working out your mind is much like working out your body; if you don't use it, you lose it. So take of yourself. Good luck to you; eventually things will turn around.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Believe me, there have been many times lately that I've considered taking up alcoholism as a new hobby—I just can't afford it, LOL!

But seriously, thanks to everyone for all the great advice so far! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Well,

I am in a situation where my father hired me back after I lost a well-paying job that let me live in another city and live pretty well. Think 40+ grand a year with very good benefits.

I don't make enough to live alone, and make less money than a welfare or AISH recipient. So I took matters into my own hands. I acquired a computer and started a business on the side as a resume coach. I'm pretty young, but I've been doing all sorts of resumes for many people for quite some time.

So, if I have a point, evaluate what kind of skills you have. Can you do word processing for uni students? Can you tutor? Maybe p/t school will help get you into a position where you're more employable.

And keep applying for work. You will get interviews, and if you prepare for them, you will end up with a job. Even if it's at McDonalds or loading baggage at the airport. If you have a car, how about delivering pizza (which will keep days free for other work).

Tom


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What are your strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> What are your strengths and weaknesses?


My weakness is that I have only strengths! That an overconfidence.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> My weakness is that I have only strengths! That an overconfidence.


It's ok to be a little overconfident.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you considered military service, as mentioned by Duke Grad?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Have you considered military service, as mentioned by Duke Grad?


Ah, sort of. I'm 35, which I know isn't too old yet. I'd want to be a 68W in the Army, a combat medic. I'm nowhere near in good enough shape to get in though. I've been working on that but am progressing slowly.

The thing is, though, that I feel that right now would be a very bad time for me to spend a lot of time away from my family, which includes two boys aged 9 and nearly 6. There's a lot more going on that I haven't let on, a lot of external influences interfering with the situation and so on. And as much as I would actually like to enlist, I just really believe that me being out of the picture is going to do far more harm than good.

I'm not really ready to go too far into this just now, but the thing is that we're already split up. Originally it was for financial reasons mainly. As DukeGrad also suggested, we had moved back home, only to my wife's mother's house. This was a few years ago; I had a job then, but for other reasons, we were unable to get an apartment. But her mother and I didn't get along, and I'm ashamed to say it but I forgot about the consequences and lost my cool and got kicked out. So I went to live with my parents, where my wife and kids weren't able to come partly because there wasn't really enough room, and partly because my parents smoked and had cats, and my wife is allergic to cats and has asthma that is sensitive to both smoke and allergens. So originally we were living separate for financial reasons, but two years later (most of which time I haven't had any job at all), she's basically giving up on me and thinking it's time to make the separation real and permanent. She also has a friend, who happens to be a guy, and she's starting to think that this guy who has a job might be better for her. She's been spending a lot of time with him. There are other things going on here too, not just financial but some emotional stuff that I really don't want to get into now. I was never abusive or anything like that, but for a long time (and still now) I've suffered from depression and I just wasn't very loving or caring with her, essentially taking her for granted, and also not being very much of a father. And I was too depressed to care about getting treatment for depression. So when this friend of hers would listen to her talk about her problems, he'd say the right things, and acted like I should have been acting and treated her like I should have been treating her, etc. So now she thinks she'd be better off with him. When she explained all this to me, right around Christmas, I was so shocked, I was shocked out of my depression and could suddenly see everything I've been doing wrong all these years. I started trying in earnest to get a job, and I've been doing everything I could think of to work on my relationship with my family. Things are kind of at a standstill right now, she's still stuck between me and this other guy, but she thinks she owes it to him to give a relationship with him a chance. She thinks she owes him that because she told him she was going to leave me and be with him, but when she tried to leave me, I didn't take it like she thought I would. She thought I was going to be stubborn about it and either say that there was nothing wrong, or that I'd tell her fine, if that's what she wanted then get lost. But I reacted as I just described, suddenly pulling myself together and trying very hard to fix everything I've done, and she got confused about what to do. But as I said, she thinks she owes it to this other guy to give them a chance. I'm hoping that if I can just get a job, she'll see that's one more thing I can actually do right, and it will be a big step in getting her back to me. Besides, I need a job anyway, with or without her. I can't live in my parents' house forever and I really do need to be able to support my kids, whether we're a whole family or not. Anyway as you can see I really think it would be a very bad idea for me to be physically far away from my family at this time.

I've just said a lot more than I meant to or wanted to. It just kind of all came out. If anybody feels like telling me I'm being delusional and that I've already lost my wife and I should just move on, *please keep it to yourself*. Maybe it is a delusion but it's all I got right now, and I need that hope of us getting back together again. It's all I've got, it's all that's keeping me going. A family is the most precious and beautiful thing in this world and I truly believe there's still a chance for us to remain whole. Besides, I know what I see when we're together, what I see in her eyes and in her smile. She still loves me and I know she hasn't given up all hope, I know she sees that there is a possibility for us. And I know, and feel, that we still belong together and will be great together again, as we once were.

Even with a job we still have a lot of obstacles. Money can't buy love or happiness but this is one of those situations where having some could really grease the wheels.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi gentlemen

My friend, you have experienced a little bit of what I call lifes miserys. We all have the very same situations.
What I read is not going to keep you from governemtn service, except you mentioned physical fitness.
That is an easy fix.
At 35 yo. I am not consierring the short term, as you are. 3-5-7 years ahead.
I am advising the long term for you. We are working till we drop.
70-75 is the norm.
SSAN starts at 62, 65 yo

The military still gives 50percent at 20 years. Most people do 25-30. Capping out at 75 percent retirement. You have the benefit of travel paid, medical, and on and on.
The tax shelter most do not consider.
You have a base pay, then food and home which is not taxed.
So say a 30 grand salary in serivce, is generous when half not taxed.

I do not advise to not look at the service, at your age. It may be a nice fix for you.
It is not a big deal in medical at all.
What I read above, do not feel bad at all. 
Your age group is hurting, your generation.
You have suffered what hapens in your situation, some marital discord, depression etc.
You should realize this now.

I see your age group so much in my work.
My advice again, give yourself say a year. Have a plan, and go for it.

Also, miitary will pay for schooling while you are in!! On top of your GI bill, medical has the highest bonus for enlistment etc

My kids did not suffer when I was away. I feel the kids of service member shine academically compared to others.
At least in my situation.
Being away, is not a deterrent.

There is CIA, FBI, and many other avenues.

Look at Natinal Guard, they have full time military/stateside jobs as well.

Again, thing what do you want at age 65-80!!!!!
Chin up

Nice day my firned


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend,

I am sharing what is a known in our country. I after I retired in 2000 had done a year contract in the ER in a military hospital. I was amazed at the changes in the service at that time.

FUI, I met a man, your age. From Pennsylvania. He lived rural, had 3 boys and a wife. He lost a job he had for years. He was doing 2 jobs. Working all days, weekends. One part time job he did, he drove like 50 miles.
He impressed me with his can do attitude. He saw a recruiter.
And hit the nail on the head. He found out he liked the service, his family was cared for.
After 2-3 years he was an E 6.
With his pay as a private first class he could do it. As an E 6 it was nicer!
I was impressed with his what we call bearing. This is what paved his way.
He was very sharp.
The medic is a nice track, maybe consider.

Anyway, good luck, chin up

Jimmy


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried looking to be a cartguy like I am?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you are facing so many challenges but again, as Duke Grad has pointed out, a shocking number of careerists are facing such challenges these days. Military service may not be your immediate answer, at this point but, were I in your shoes, I would set a time limit for finding a job (thirty to 60 days, max). If you do not have a job at that point in time, get real cozy with your local recruiter. In the mean time, you should be spending (at a minimum) the 40+ hours a week, that a fully employed person would be working; pounding the pavement, pressing the flesh, selling yourself as you very actively (read that as aggressively) seek and find work. As I recall, you are/were a volunteer fireman/paramedic. Try working your contacts from those involvements to find paid employment. Keep your eyes and your potential employment options wide open. Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a really hard thing to read, so sorry for your situation JJR

The only real construction comments I can make, are more long term – so may not help you right now. What I can tell you is the technical training and staying at the forefront of what is going on in your selected industry is critical.

I look at resume’s on a regular basis – and a major distinction between most American candidates and foreign candidates (Indian and Chinese) is their willingness to continue to learn and stay up on their training. 


I have two candidates for Business Analyst position. One is a US candidate who has 10 years experience – but does not know SQL / relational databases and has rudimentary experience with Acess. The other is a guy from Mumbai, with 6 years experience who, when he lost his job last year, went back to school to get a 12 month certification from Microsoft in MS SQL. Who do you think got the job?

Not sure how the helps you in the short term, other than saying that you even if all you can find is entry level right now….try and take a course one night a week or on the weekends, and in no time – you will have some really marketable skills to help you get in the door in a more desirable occupation.

Good luck.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I would really like to go back to school and get some training in something. Whether it's a community college or a trade school or whatever. I see commercials on TV for places like Westwood, ITT Tech, or University of Phoenix and they have some programs I'd be interested in, as well as certificate or even AAS degree programs at the local community college. The thing is, though, that I can't afford to do any kind of class right now, and if all I can get in the short term is an entry-level job making minimum wage or a few bucks more, I'm not going to be able to afford it on that kind of pay either. But I do want to go to school. I also can't get student loans (outstanding student loan debts from when I tried to go to community college a few years ago).

But thanks for your help everyone. I really appreciate the concern and attention you have shown me.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I would really like to go back to school and get some training in something. Whether it's a community college or a trade school or whatever. I see commercials on TV for places like Westwood, ITT Tech, or University of Phoenix and they have some programs I'd be interested in, as well as certificate or even AAS degree programs at the local community college. The thing is, though, that I can't afford to do any kind of class right now, and if all I can get in the short term is an entry-level job making minimum wage or a few bucks more, I'm not going to be able to afford it on that kind of pay either. But I do want to go to school. I also can't get student loans (outstanding student loan debts from when I tried to go to community college a few years ago).
> 
> But thanks for your help everyone. I really appreciate the concern and attention you have shown me.


You mentioned that you had thought about military service, and the reasons why it might not be beneficial. Had you considered the Reserves? There are LOTS of educational incentives (including paying off old college loans), and actively pursing a degree will often prevent activation.

For a while the army had a "try it for a year" program, but Combat Medics exist in 3 of the services, and you can sometimes negotiate your first duty station as well. Just food for thought.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> I'm 35,


I was in my late 20s when I started over but start over one must!!

As an EMT you already have some marketable skill.

Volunteer at the hospital until something more permanent comes along there.

Stay sober.

Go to work (or somewhere) every day and be on time.

Live within your means.

Worked for me!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you ever thought about becoming a paralegal or an IT Person? Because both, as far as I've seen, are in high demand.




Also, hang in there!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Plenty of good teaching jobs in China. Not so good if one has a family though.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Silly suggestion: given your obvious affinity for clothing, and proximity, have you looked into ANY type of work at the English American factory? I'd suspect there are enough vendors here who could help you 'back-door' into the place...

That aside, I wish you the best of luck in your search; the commute to NJ is a little far for or I might have an idea or two.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

It wasn't such a silly suggestion for me, given that there was only menial jobs, or been on the dole with little or no money. As I had no real affinity with the UK and no family, I had nothing to lose and so much to gain. It's even given me a new interest, learning Mandarin. 

If US style clothes are really that important, Brooks Brothers have branches throughout China.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Silly suggestion: given your obvious affinity for clothing, and proximity, have you looked into ANY type of work at the English American factory? I'd suspect there are enough vendors here who could help you 'back-door' into the place...
> 
> That aside, I wish you the best of luck in your search; the commute to NJ is a little far for or I might have an idea or two.


No, I hadn't thought of that. They're in Westminster or near there, right? That's about a 50-minute drive from where I live, but I've done that before.

Could you please tell me more about these vendors, such as who they are, how to get in touch with them, etc.? Feel free to PM if appropriate.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This is a tough economy, but there are at least two types of jobs that are nearly always available.

One is in fast food. If you are desperate, and you sound like you are, then you should make the rounds of McDonald's, Burger King, KFC, etc. Odds are that you will be employed within a week. It will be an awful job, quite likely the worst you will ever have, but it is better than one more day of unemployment. Delivering pizzas won't work--you'll barely break even with insurance, gas and other car costs.

If you have a criminal record or can't pass a drug test, then fast food is out. Landscaping, however, might still be an option. It is back-breaking work, the suburban equivalent of The Deadliest Catch--easily half of the folks hired wash out after the first week. But that means there are frequent openings. Unfortunately, the pay is not as good as crab fishing.

One other possibility where your sartorial skills might be a bonus: Goodwill. They are hiring like the dickens around here, and the national organization has made a big push in recent years to increase job training opportunities to get the unemployed back to work. If you have a criminal record, they'll take a chance on you--it's one of the few employers who will. Being a thrift-store addict, I go to a pair of GW's every single day, and it's clear who the risers are. First, they show up with tags denoting them as "Cashier/Sorters," and getting out of the sorting room, even for a few hours, is a very big deal. Next, you see them working the register with tags saying just "Cashier." Next, they are wandering the sales floor and wearing tags that say "Supervisor." I've seen it more than once. Conversely, I've seen obvious idiots with "Cashier/Sorter" tags trying to run a register with no success. They invariably disappear--I suspect they're back in the sorting room. It really seems like a meritocracy, and if you ever get in a position to say "Hey, those are Aldens--let's put them on the Web and get $100 instead of $2.99 off the rack," it would seem you would have an inside track.

A sister of a former love interest owes everything to GW. She was on welfare for years, pumping out babies and watching soap operas, until the state told her, "You've reached your limit, it's time to go to work." GW gave her a job, she worked there a few years and was then hired by CostCo. Full benefits. She is now a homeowner.

It sounds like you may have made some mistakes, but you can't look back now. You may or may not reconcile with your wife, but you most definitely will not reconcile if you don't get a job, any job, right now. That's your only hope. So, take it one step at a time, don't take anything for granted and do your best wherever it is you land. I once worked fast food, and I've done time on landscaping crews, and while they were crap jobs that ended 25 years ago, they gave me a real appreciation for everything I have now.

Good luck, and let us know when you get hired.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I have tried some of the fast food companies—to be honest, not all of them, and that's my fault for not being thorough. But take McDonald's as an example; the other companies are the same way. They don't have paper applications in the stores anymore. If you go to a McD's looking for a job, you'll get told to go to the website and apply online. So I've done that, not just with McD's but some of the other companies, too. I never heard back from them. I know some would say that I need to follow up after doing the online app—but follow up with who? The applications don't go to the stores. At least, that's what one manager told me, but she wasn't able to tell me much else. So I don't know who to call up and say, "Hey, I just filled out an online application the other day and am really eager to get to work with you guys. When can I come in and interview?" Well not in those exact words, I'd be more formal and elegant about it of course. But the point is I don't know who to call.

But all that notwithstanding, I will do another round of online applications for all the fast food places I can think of, and I will try to find some way to follow up with someone. I'll go to the restaurant and ask for the manager and let them know I filled out the online app and want to get to work soon, and see what they say.

I do need to be more diligent with following up in general. That is a big weakness of mine, I admit it.

I will also look into Goodwill. I hadn't thought of them. I believe there are two not too far from me, and at least a few more a not-unreasonable distance farther away. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> This is a tough economy, but there are at least two types of jobs that are nearly always available.
> 
> One is in fast food. If you are desperate, and you sound like you are, then you should make the rounds of McDonald's, Burger King, KFC, etc. Odds are that you will be employed within a week. It will be an awful job, quite likely the worst you will ever have, but it is better than one more day of unemployment. Delivering pizzas won't work--you'll barely break even with insurance, gas and other car costs.
> 
> ...


+1.

Definitely a lot of good opportunities with them. 
https://www.goodwill.org/


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

When I don't know who to start with, I start with the top person in an organization. In this case, write to Jim Skinner. He's the CEO of McDonald's. And there are 14 other corporate officers listed on the company website, along with a mailing address: McDonald's Corporation, 2111 McDonald's Dr., Oak Brook, IL 60523.

I would write a letter to every one of these 15 corporate officers, making sure they are in proper business form and absolutely perfect. Start with Skinner and work your way down. You're a literate fellow, judging from your posts. Make your case and ask for a chance. You only need to catch one person's attention. Follow up with phone calls. In short, do it the old-fashioned way, and forget online. Letters catch a person's attention in a way that email cannot. A sizeable percentage of the fast-food work force is functionally illiterate. A well-written letter, by itself, will go a long way.

Do the same thing with Burger King, KFC, Taco Bell, etc.



JJR512 said:


> I have tried some of the fast food companies-to be honest, not all of them, and that's my fault for not being thorough. But take McDonald's as an example; the other companies are the same way. They don't have paper applications in the stores anymore. If you go to a McD's looking for a job, you'll get told to go to the website and apply online. So I've done that, not just with McD's but some of the other companies, too. I never heard back from them. I know some would say that I need to follow up after doing the online app-but follow up with who? The applications don't go to the stores. At least, that's what one manager told me, but she wasn't able to tell me much else. So I don't know who to call up and say, "Hey, I just filled out an online application the other day and am really eager to get to work with you guys. When can I come in and interview?" Well not in those exact words, I'd be more formal and elegant about it of course. But the point is I don't know who to call.
> 
> But all that notwithstanding, I will do another round of online applications for all the fast food places I can think of, and I will try to find some way to follow up with someone. I'll go to the restaurant and ask for the manager and let them know I filled out the online app and want to get to work soon, and see what they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR, I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but I very much believe in the notion that you make your own luck & so one of the best but nowadays least used ways of getting a job is by the old fashioned walking around method rather than by the sending off of a CV and application alone. Going into places and simply asking, because by presenting yourself you might find a job that the employer hasn't yet advertised or even thought about advertising, and face to face gives you the opportunity to sell yourself better. I had 2 friends in Denmark both from the UK, who both got jobs like that. Mike walked into a warehouse in the docks and got a job the same day, and that was as recent as 1994. Then in 97 he did the same thing again, walked into a metal window assembly plant and got a job the same day. 

I found my current house in 2000, by word of mouth from a friend of my FIL, so we visited the FIL's friend, then visited the people who wanted to sell their house even before they'd put it on the market. But I know everything nowadays seems to be steered towards cyber-communication and papers to and fro between prospective employers and applicants, but the old door to door and face to face still works surprisingly well. 

Getting out there and meeting people and talking to them, building up a network, and taking even the most basic of jobs can lead to tips and jobs. I got my well-paid current Executive Officer government job simply by agreeing to teach English a few hours a week for a company back in 97.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I got my well-paid current Executive Officer government job simply by agreeing to teach English a few hours a week for a company back in 97.


Excellent. See, that's why I thought with a EMT backround, if JJR volunteered at a hospital who knows. Maybe a job in billing or a lab tech position would open up.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What would you want your salary to be?


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Your story has touched me. And upset me a fair bit. No one deserves to go through what you are, though I hope you know that you are *not* alone in these struggles.

Some thoughts:

You're good at customer service? Ever consider working at an apartment community? As you've indicated you're better at helping people find what they want when they come looking; sounds like what you might find at the desk in my community. Maryland--Howard county in particular--is loaded with these. I live in one. They have quick turnover rates as a lot of their desk staff are much more into the commissions from getting leases signed than they are about helping people once they're in. So they'll work for a while then take jobs for a financial or real estate company. So there's always a market there. Some of the dumpier places especially go through staff fast. Pay is much more livable than fast food.

As you have lots of clothing knowledge, goodwill or even any of the lesser menswear locations--Marshall's, etc--might be good options. Might as well apply to better compensating places too. Jos A Bank goes through a lot of sales staff. We all talk crap about them but really you know plenty about the subject, and have some experience (right?), so you might be able to get there. If nothing else you can start small in that market and move up.

Obviously if you have history as an EMT, you ought to be applying to damn near every hospital in the nation. Even if it means you've gotta move out of state, I think your wife would move with you out of state before she'd leave you for another man, if it meant her kids being with their father.

The fact that her plan has gone into 'confusion' simply because you woke up and started trying speaks plenty--it says that maybe she'd given up on you getting it together, but she hadn't stopped caring for you. Seems to me if you took the military job she'd probably be OK with you being gone some. I don't think that would drive her into the arms of her friend. Seems like what is doing that is more the situation you and she are currently in. I don't mean to give false hope--the situation is bad--but all may not be lost with her, and you must press on. Military service shouldn't be discounted.

I live in the area and will post more thoughts if any come to me. I'm an engineer though and can't actually set you up with anything. I wish you the best of luck...


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> I do need to be more diligent with following up in general. That is a big weakness of mine, I admit it.


JJR - with all due respect, you really need to get out from in front of your computer and go and make things happen.

If people on this board can hold down 6 figure jobs, families and still find the time to help you out with some advice - the LEAST you can do for yourself is to get on the ball, follow up with people, be persistent etc. No one is going to hand you anything...get off your ass and go do it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> you really need to get out from in front of your computer and go and make things happen.
> 
> get on the ball, follow up with people, be persistent etc. No one is going to hand you anything...get off your ass and go do it.


Basically JJR, this is your starting point! As I wrote earlier get your walking shoes on and get out there.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> JJR - with all due respect, you really need to get out from in front of your computer and go and make things happen.
> 
> If people on this board can hold down 6 figure jobs, families and still find the time to help you out with some advice - the LEAST you can do for yourself is to get on the ball, follow up with people, be persistent etc. No one is going to hand you anything...get off your ass and go do it.


+1...best reply thus far and sound advice. I do feel badly for you JJR, but the world owes you nothing. You make your own luck. Kick some ass and take some names!:aportnoy:


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

When I started working in politics, I was a doorknocker. Basically I went door to door in various neighborhoods "selling" my candidate. Lots of people would say, "Great. I'll vote for him" and a few people told me to take a flying leap at a rolling donut.

You need to put your walking shoes on, find who you'd like to work for, and make a resume. You seem to have computer access and seem to be computer literate. One thing I learned when applying for work in a Minister's office (unsuccessful, but I got a typewritten reply from about 15 of them, one even signed by the Premier) was to tailor each resume to the job. If I was applying for a position in the Advanced Ed portfolio, I pointed out I was a graduate who worked through school to pay his way. If I was applying for Culture and Community Spirit jobs, I pointed out that I played the cornet in 2 bands an was recently a member of the year. Get a seperate resume for each fast food joint and make it clear you are looking for an entry level position. And follow up. 

My neighbours have a couple grandchildren who are somewhat messed up. One of them, I suspect is mildly autistic (just a guess, but he's somewhat withdrawn and failed every class except Japanese). The boy I'm referring to turned 15, then applied for a job at KFC. They asked him 2 questions. 1. Do you speak English. 2. Can you get a ride to work. He was hired on the spot. Those are the kinds of jobs where you (like goodwill) start as a floor sweeper or running the fry machine. Then, if you do a good job, in 3 months, you're assistant manager. In another 3 months, you're the Shift Supervisor and another 3 and you're running the whole operation, provided the owner and you get along.

Here are some places I suggest you apply at:

1. McDonalds, Burger King, Krispy Kreme, etc. Basic fast food jobs. Make it clear you have a car, computer skills (so you can run the register which is designed for stoned teenagers, not able and competent adults) and are looking for a long term relationship with the company.
2. Starbucks. If you get on with Starbucks, there are all sorts of benefits. If you rise to a managers position, they even have a health and education plan. I know a kid who got out of college, bought a fancy car, put a down payment on a condo, then the economy turned. He was stuck with student loans, car payments and condo payments. Rather than sell the condo, sell the car and declare bankruptcy, he got on with Starbucks, and is now assistant manager and he makes a lot of money. If you sell a $5.50 frappuchino and the buyer puts fifty cents in the tip basket, and that happen 100 times in a day, you get 8 dollars an hour plus a share of some pretty substantial tips.
3. Some medical aide programs offered though various colleges will pay a stipend equivalent to minimum wage while you attend. The upside is that you might be able to take an accelerated course due to your EMT training. Pay for this job is pretty decent, considering all you do is change diapers, change bed linens and sit at a desk. There are opportunities for advancement in this field.
4. Military has been mentioned. 
5. Working with the disabled. I know a frat brother who used to work with a kid with Aspergers. Basically he was paid to take him out for ice cream, to the mall, to movies. Pay is about 20/hour and if you're good, you get more than one kid. It's strictly part time work, but it's better than being unemployed.

Just some thoughts. Feel free to consider them. Remember, shoe leather and guts is what gets you most jobs. 

Thomas


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

JJR512,

You mentioned suffering from depression. Are you receiving any sort of professional treatment for this? If not, that may be a decent place to start. In addition to the obvious importance of your mental and emotional well-being, a professional may be able to give you some career advice as people with depression often end up in similar positions as yourself.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Canadian said:


> 3. Some medical aide programs offered though various colleges will pay a stipend equivalent to minimum wage while you attend. The upside is that you might be able to take an accelerated course due to your EMT training. Pay for this job is pretty decent, considering all you do is change diapers, change bed linens and sit at a desk. There are opportunities for advancement in this field.


I've looked into this. The basic "medical aide" certification around here, and to my knowledge pretty much all of the USA, is something called a CNA: Certified Nursing Assistant. These are, as you said, the people that do the dirty work like changing diapers, wiping asses, spoon feeding, sponge baths, etc.

Some of the hospitals in my area will hire a person who is both a CNA and an EMT to be an Emergency Room tech. Some of the hospitals, though, want another certification called PCT, Patient Care Technician, which essentially is all the relevant parts of both CNA and EMT and some other stuff combined together into one course.

There are three ways to become a CNA that I know of. One is through the American Red Cross. They have a program that costs $1400. Another way is through a community college. Not all offer the program, but the one closest to me does, and it is also about $1400. The third way is through work training. Some nursing homes will hire someone with no training, give them menial tasks to do at first but at the same time the employer puts the person through CNA training, then the person becomes a CNA (actually, when done this way, they call it GNA, for Geriatric Nursing Assistant, but it's the same set of skills and the same test and they are interchangeable). I believe with this third method there is a contract involved that obligates the employee to work for that nursing home for a particular length of time, which is in exchange for the free CNA training obtained while being paid. I have never known any of the nursing homes in my area to offer this program, but I have heard of it being done at some places that are at least an hour away.

The PCT program is a bit longer and, if I remember correctly, about a thousand dollars more.

I would like to do the CNA program at the local community college. The two problems with that are that I don't have $1400, and it doesn't help me immediately. As an intermediate-term plan, it'd be great, but it doesn't help me earn money today or next month. But this, or the PCT program, is the kind of thing I do have in the back of my mind, that once I can get some kind of entry-level job somewhere (even if fast food or whatever), I should be trying to save up some money to invest in a program like this that's going to get me out of that entry-level job and into something better. And once I'm working at that ER Tech level, I will try to save money again to invest in even more education, whether to become a nurse or a paramedic or in some other direction. So in the intermediate and long terms, I do have plans; I just need to get the ball rolling with some short-term action.



jean-paul sartorial said:


> JJR512,
> 
> You mentioned suffering from depression. Are you receiving any sort of professional treatment for this? If not, that may be a decent place to start. In addition to the obvious importance of your mental and emotional well-being, a professional may be able to give you some career advice as people with depression often end up in similar positions as yourself.


Yes. I saw a therapist about two months ago, we were supposed to see each other every week as well as he was going to refer me to a psychiatrist for medication, but things got weird with my wife's work schedule (she came with me, and I want her to continue coming with me) and I haven't been back to see him yet. But I do have another appointment scheduled, and it is very much my intention to get things going on a regular basis.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

JJR:

I just checked the website for Goodwill Industries of the Chesapeake, which I believe is the one in your area. They offer training to become a geriatric nursing assistant. It is, apparently, free. The classes are twice a week, on Mondays and Thursdays from 9:30 a.m. till 11:30 a.m. At the end of six weeks, you will be certified to work in a nursing home, and, indeed, there is onsite training at participating nursing homes, so I shouldn't be surprised if there is a job waiting for you when you complete the course. Here's a link:

I don't want to get down on you here, because you've been through a lot, but what did you do today to get a job? Did you get in touch with Goodwill as we talked about yesterday? Did you polish your resume? Did you fill out any applications? Did you call any prospective employers?

If the answer to these questions is no, then you need to try harder. It does not cost $1,400 to get trained so you can take the test to get a job in a nursing home in Maryland. As you note, there are provisions for on the job training so that you can take the state exam. Have you called any nursing homes and asked about this?

Read your first post on this thread. Right now, you need a job, any job. I don't mean to criticize, but I think you may be staying up too late at night on the computer. Get some rest--and even if you can't sleep, get to bed anyway and just lie there in the dark, staring at the ceiling--get up no later than 8 a.m. and hit it. Hard. Make at least a half-dozen calls or visits to prospective employers. If your resume isn't absolutely ready to go, make sure that it is by lunch time, then spend the afternoon hitting prospective employers. Then report back here tomorrow evening and tell us what you have done for the day. There are lots of folks pulling for you here.



JJR512 said:


> I've looked into this. The basic "medical aide" certification around here, and to my knowledge pretty much all of the USA, is something called a CNA: Certified Nursing Assistant. These are, as you said, the people that do the dirty work like changing diapers, wiping asses, spoon feeding, sponge baths, etc.
> 
> Some of the hospitals in my area will hire a person who is both a CNA and an EMT to be an Emergency Room tech. Some of the hospitals, though, want another certification called PCT, Patient Care Technician, which essentially is all the relevant parts of both CNA and EMT and some other stuff combined together into one course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd just like to say what fantastic people some of you are taking time out to encourage and motivate and to do some research to help find a job for someone you only know from a website. Admirable! Well done All! If I were ever to be unemployed stateside I know where I'd turn


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My dear friend

A lot of response. It should suggest how crazy times are.
I can just extroploate from my work, what I have seen and read.
Again, look at age 60-70 when deciding anything.
I have met friends in medical fields, who hung onto great paying jobs in great HMO. Only to suffer when the bomb hit.
I had a break in service, and wnet back in durin first gulf war.
My medical friends thought I was nuts.
I have a genrous retirement now.
They are having hard times.
Plan for your retirement.
Pick something, anything that will add to your retirement.
Medical anything is long term.
I suggest the service my friend.
Natinal guard or whatever.

No fast food work!!!!
LOL
My fries job in high school was a pot washer in an Italian restaurant.
I quit after day one. The worst!

Good luck kid

Jimmy


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You can also try job fairs too if they're in your area.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> No, I hadn't thought of that. They're in Westminster or near there, right? That's about a 50-minute drive from where I live, but I've done that before.
> 
> Could you please tell me more about these vendors, such as who they are, how to get in touch with them, etc.? Feel free to PM if appropriate.


Yes, they're in Westminster. I know Tony (bestmastertailor) does a lot of work via their MTM program, and I'm sure there are few other guys here who don't readily post, but you may be able to ask for a reference. Or, simply drive down there in your best and present yourself. Your immediate love of their work will shine through I'm sure.

Best of luck you to Justin.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Short term: Decide where you would like to work - near home, a favorite industry, good company - then walk in and tell them you want to work for 3 months free!

Long term: Write down what your would really love to do. Either find a company to work for, or better start doing it yourself!

I see photos and TV features on job fairs and can't believe the way people are dressed and also how over weight they are. Image is important and although employers are "not allowed" to discriminate they do and maybe should!


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

Tough story, but one that is, sadly, not uncommon. I am 60 and work in the oil and gas industry. Because I am OLD and because in our field we make a pretty good living, a number of younger people ask me about how to get into my job. I tell them that you can't, not anymore but I encourage them to look in two areas - medical and law enforcement, both of which are growth areas. I would include, since you are as young as you are, prison systems which need, first of all, warm bodies, but also medically trained people. My sympathy as well as my empathy is with you. Get out there and get among 'em!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> JJR:
> 
> I just checked the website for Goodwill Industries of the Chesapeake, which I believe is the one in your area. They offer training to become a geriatric nursing assistant. It is, apparently, free. The classes are twice a week, on Mondays and Thursdays from 9:30 a.m. till 11:30 a.m. At the end of six weeks, you will be certified to work in a nursing home, and, indeed, there is onsite training at participating nursing homes, so I shouldn't be surprised if there is a job waiting for you when you complete the course. Here's a link:


I did actually look to the Goodwill website and found the Goodwill Chesapeake website, but I went straight to the part where I could apply for a job with Goodwill itself. I didn't look at the part about training for jobs outside of Goodwill itself. Thanks for pointing that out, I'll look at that.



> I don't want to get down on you here, because you've been through a lot, but what did you do today to get a job? Did you get in touch with Goodwill as we talked about yesterday? Did you polish your resume? Did you fill out any applications? Did you call any prospective employers?


I actually applied to some Goodwill stores last night. Late last night. I will be trying to do some follow-up tomorrow, such as going to the stores and telling the manager that I filled out the application online so what happens now. Other than that, today specifically (the Wednesday that has just ended), I spent some of the time with my wife helping her with some things, and most of the rest of the time preparing for and attending a firefighter class that I have every Monday and Wednesday evening. Now, this class (basic firefighting) is for a volunteer fire company, which means it doesn't lead directly to something that pays. However, it is possible that it can indirectly lead to a paying job in the future. Yes, I admit that it's not as important as getting a paying job in the short-term.

But there is also a personal pride issue involved. I tried taking this same firefighter course over four years ago, and I failed. I failed due to poor physical fitness and agility, partially, but mainly due to a lack of confidence. Tonight, I passed the part where I failed last time, trying to work through the "maze", a pitch-black series of corridors, obstacles, and confined spaces that one must get through in full firefighting gear on one's hands and knees, or even flat on the ground, squirming along. I failed that last time. I was determined to not fail this time. I was scared, my previous failure weighing heavily on my mind, but I told myself I could do it. And I did it. They say one of the points of this test is to build confidence. Well it worked. And that's something that's going to help me no matter what I do.



> Read your first post on this thread. Right now, you need a job, any job. I don't mean to criticize, but I think you may be staying up too late at night on the computer. Get some rest--and even if you can't sleep, get to bed anyway and just lie there in the dark, staring at the ceiling--get up no later than 8 a.m. and hit it. Hard. Make at least a half-dozen calls or visits to prospective employers. If your resume isn't absolutely ready to go, make sure that it is by lunch time, then spend the afternoon hitting prospective employers. Then report back here tomorrow evening and tell us what you have done for the day. There are lots of folks pulling for you here.


My resume is as ready to go as I think it can be. I have a copy of it online. If anyone would like to look at it an offer constructive criticism, send me a PM and I'll send you the link to it. The only reason I don't post the link in public is because it has my home address and phone number, as well as the phone numbers of some reference, one of whom is a retired circuit court judge. But I will send the link privately.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Andy said:


> Short term: Decide where you would like to work - near home, a favorite industry, good company - then walk in and tell them you want to work for 3 months free!
> 
> Long term: Write down what your would really love to do. Either find a company to work for, or better start doing it yourself!
> 
> I see photos and TV features on job fairs and can't believe the way people are dressed and also how over weight they are. Image is important and although employers are "not allowed" to discriminate they do and maybe should!


Your short-term plan sounds great in theory. If I had money saved up it might make more sense to me. But I need a paying job now, even minimum wage.

On the other hand, I've been out of work for so long despite trying, why should I think I'm going to get a paying job soon anyway...what I'm saying is that if I assume I'm not going to get a paying job in the next three months, then maybe investing the time to work for free if a paying job is guaranteed at the end of it isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
Sounds good, and congratulations on the firefighting course. Keep at the GW thing. And have a plan for tomorrow.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

DukeGrad said:


> No fast food work!!!!
> LOL
> My fries job in high school was a pot washer in an Italian restaurant.
> I quit after day one. The worst!


I understand you are focused on the long-term. And that is a very valid concern. But I think that my long-term prospects right now are practically non-existant. Before I can get something that leads to a positive long term, I need more education and/or training, whether that comes from college, a trade school, or the military. I can't do the military right now due to not meeting the physical fitness requirements; that will take time. I can't do college or a trade school right now because those require money, which I don't have, but I can earn over time. The key thing here is that I need time to be able to get to something that's going to lead to a nice long-term situation for me. But in the meantime, I still need a job, even if it is fast food. I would be perfectly willing to go to work for any fast-food restaurant in an entry-level position, despite having several years of experience at the assistant manager level in one chain. I would be willing to do that because it's money. Money I can save up to pay for college or a trade school, or money I can use to support my family (minimum wage support is better than no wage support) while I work out and get into good enough shape for the military.

All I'm saying is that I cannot afford to rule anything out at this time. That's why I'm willing to look at fast food. That's why I'm willing to look at entry level despite several years of experience at the management level.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> Sounds good, and congratulations on the firefighting course. Keep at the GW thing. And have a plan for tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> Image is important and although employers are "not allowed" to discriminate they do and maybe should!


Fat slobs are not a protected class and may still be descriminated against.

For now...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> All I'm saying is that I cannot afford to rule anything out at this time. That's why I'm willing to look at fast food. That's why I'm willing to look at entry level despite several years of experience at the management level.


Have you tried looking into being a cook?


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

very sorry for your situation, Justin...
May I ask a question? Have you taken the EMT-B exam or just the EMT-A exam? Moving up to B would take about six months and open up greater opportunities (give you more education on chronic conditions instead of just basic life support. May make you more viable for a tech job, etc). Once you get a job in a health care setting, then there are often paid programs (or at least decent assistance) to acquire better training (and more pay). I would think going the EMT route is better than CNA. LPN would be an even better option; but, takes more time.
I like the idea of a two-pronged approach: getting a pizza delivery job for your immediate financial needs and also getting some education that will allow you to get a decent job in healthcare. Would seem to me that your wife would be more impressed if you had a short and medium-range career plan...


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Bookman said:


> very sorry for your situation, Justin...
> May I ask a question? Have you taken the EMT-B exam or just the EMT-A exam? Moving up to B would take about six months and open up greater opportunities (give you more education on chronic conditions instead of just basic life support. May make you more viable for a tech job, etc). Once you get a job in a health care setting, then there are often paid programs (or at least decent assistance) to acquire better training (and more pay). I would think going the EMT route is better than CNA. LPN would be an even better option; but, takes more time.
> I like the idea of a two-pronged approach: getting a pizza delivery job for your immediate financial needs and also getting some education that will allow you to get a decent job in healthcare. Would seem to me that your wife would be more impressed if you had a short and medium-range career plan...


There is no such thing as EMT-A and has not been since, I believe, the 1990s. EMT-B is now the lowest level of EMT. There is also First Responder, a lower level of training that is a bit (but not much) more than basic first aid.  I am actually _not_ an EMT at this time. I was one from 2006 to 2009 but when it was time for me to become recertified, I was not employed or a volunteer anywhere so was unable to take the short recert class without paying for it, which I could not afford at the time. However, I became a member of a volunteer fire company last year, and began taking the whole EMT-B course over again, which I recently completed and should be getting licensed later this month.

I have been looking into some employment possibilities in this direction. The last private ambulance company I worked for, I've maintained contact with one of my coworkers, who is now in the HR department (but has no hiring authority). He tells me the company is looking to hire a lot of people right now, and suggested I talk to the director about getting my old job back. So I'll be doing that.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> There is no such thing as EMT-A and has not been since, I believe, the 1990s. EMT-B is now the lowest level of EMT. There is also First Responder, a lower level of training that is a bit (but not much) more than basic first aid.  I am actually _not_ an EMT at this time. I was one from 2006 to 2009 but when it was time for me to become recertified, I was not employed or a volunteer anywhere so was unable to take the short recert class without paying for it, which I could not afford at the time. However, I became a member of a volunteer fire company last year, and began taking the whole EMT-B course over again, which I recently completed and should be getting licensed later this month.
> 
> I have been looking into some employment possibilities in this direction. The last private ambulance company I worked for, I've maintained contact with one of my coworkers, who is now in the HR department (but has no hiring authority). He tells me the company is looking to hire a lot of people right now, and suggested I talk to the director about getting my old job back. So I'll be doing that.


yup...sorry...forgot they switched the terminology around...B is now basic, they eliminated I's, and the advanced degree is now EMT advanced...

I think getting licensed as an EMT-B is a great move...hopefully there will be an opening that would pave a way to the advanced license...the best of luck with whatever you choose...seems like you are taking positive steps...


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

There is a way for me to become a paramedic for free, but I might not necessarily be able to do that. And, of course, it's part of a long-term solution, it doesn't help me now.

The county fire department where I live has its own paramedic program. It is open to volunteers as well as to the paid guys, but I am told they give preferential admission to volunteers. It is completely free and has no prerequisites, other than being an EMT-B and having a certain number of calls completed. What is normally a prerequisite for most community college-based programs is taught inline with this county program. The classes are three days a week, for six to eight hours a day. They start next January and run to about June or so, at which point the student is cleared to function as an EMT-I and is sent out into the field to do that. Classes resume the following January and run for another half a year, at which point the student is cleared to function as a paramedic.

Taking this program, which is on my short list of ways to improve my future, depends on a number of things. First, I would need to have a job that will allow me to take daytime classes three days a week. Whether it's a full-time job in the evenings or on odd days, or one or two part-time jobs, it doesn't matter, but my goal is that by that time, my wife and kids and I will be living together in our own place, so I will need to put my family's financial support first. Second, I need to actually get accepted into the program. I don't know how many people try to get into it when they have it, but I need to keep an ear out and make sure I know about it when they first open it up for applications so I can be one of the first ones in. I don't know if that counts or matters but it might. Then there's just a bunch of other little things, a bunch of "what ifs" and "maybe thats" and so on.

But as I said, getting into this program is definitely on my short list of possible ways to improve my future.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

sounds really smart, Justin....

In general, the "job folks have taken while looking for other jobs during the day" has been pizza delivery (as long as you have a car that works) or doing late-night inventory at local stores (ala toys r us)....unless you have food serving experience. The best of the food service/chains is Starbucks (has health care), if there are openings. In fact, if you get a chance to pick up the book "How Starbucks Saved my Life" at the library, I think you may find some similarities to what you are going through (it is an autobiographical account of an older man who finds himself separated from his wife and out of a job and has to go searching for a way to pay the bills).


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Just my two cents but if a job doesn't come up soon I'd seriously consider joining the military. It would get you a paycheck quickly and give you chances to go to school and get better training for a higher-paying job. You can get stateside posts so you may not be all that far from your family - you could get posted to Ft. Meade. Try for a four-year degree; it helps a lot. When my company let guys go during the recession I noticed that they let a lot of high-schoolers go. I'm sure one of the reasons they decided to keep me is that I have 3 college degrees (A.A., A.S.E.E.T. & B.S. in Operations Technology). I know you don't meet the military PT requirements but you could start running around the block.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How's the job search coming along?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

This will help Americans without jobs!!

WASHINGTON (AP) - Many *illegal* immigrants who were facing deportation despite having no criminal record will be allowed to stay in the country and *apply for a work permit* under new rules from the Homeland Security Department.

While the new policy does not provide illegal immigrants with a path to permanent residency, it does allow those whose cases are indefinitely stayed to apply for a work permit. *The government could also reopen deportation cases if an immigrant is arrested or other circumstances in their case change.
*
US Makes Criminals Priority for Deportation - The Missourian: National

I feel better that if they rob or kill someone after they are released they can be re-detained. I mean, that changes everything!!


----------

